# Union Jack!



## divadoll (Sep 17, 2010)

I was looking for a pic of Katy Perry at the VMA's but I found this instead!

Its so cool!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 17, 2010)

A beautiful tribute  Lady Gaga had patriotic nails on her 'Telephone' music video as well.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow ! I'm not sure my hand would be steady enough to paint a flag on my nails.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 18, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Chicken351 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wish I could paint my nails like that! It got me curious so I googled Australian flag nails and found these . . . :]


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 19, 2010)

oooh groovy! I like them. I did an art project once with different flags on fake nails.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 19, 2010)

THat looks like fun!


----------

